# problems with mac



## misterpotatohead (May 12, 2012)

my mac (model no a1342) keeps crashing when I try to watch videos on firefox, it gives me a blue screen (like the login one) and sometimes when I scroll in open windows in safari, finder and system utilities etc the screen glitches out, It started recently but is getting worse. Does anyone know what's wrong with it?


----------



## misterpotatohead (May 12, 2012)

Is nobody even going to answer?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be anything, not much to go on.

Try separating whether it's a hardware or a software issue.
You didn't say which OS X version you are running, but trying booting off your original OS X DVD, or your recovery partition and see if you get the same issues.


----------



## misterpotatohead (May 12, 2012)

If I knew how to how to do that I wouldn't be here lol, can you talk me through what to do please?

It happens when I go fullscreen, the screen goes blue like the login screen, all programs quit and weird stuff happens in finder when scrolling

here's this so you know what i'm on
Hardware Overview:

Model Name: MacBook
Model Identifier: MacBook7,1
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
Number Of Processors: 1
Total Number Of Cores: 2
L2 Cache: 3 MB
Memory: 2 GB
Bus Speed: 1.07 GHz
Boot ROM Version: MB71.0039.B0B
SMC Version (system): 1.60f5
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State: Enabled

also I don't know if this will help or not but here's what's running on it, taken from process.txt document, but I guess you probably knew that.
PID TTY TIME CMD
1 ?? 0:22.77 /sbin/launchd
10 ?? 0:01.07 /usr/libexec/kextd
11 ?? 0:00.88 /usr/sbin/notifyd
12 ?? 0:00.32 /usr/sbin/diskarbitrationd
13 ?? 0:14.92 /usr/libexec/configd
14 ?? 0:03.50 /usr/sbin/syslogd
15 ?? 0:03.29 /usr/sbin/DirectoryService
16 ?? 0:00.61 /usr/sbin/distnoted
19 ?? 0:02.89 /usr/sbin/ntpd -c /private/etc/ntp-restrict.conf -n -g -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -f /var/db/ntp.drift
22 ?? 0:00.24 /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/Versions/A/Resources/usbmuxd -launchd
23 ?? 0:00.21 /sbin/SystemStarter
26 ?? 0:00.52 /usr/sbin/securityd -i
29 ?? 0:15.34 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Support/mds
30 ?? 0:01.31 /usr/sbin/mDNSResponder -launchd
31 ?? 0:01.64 /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow console
32 ?? 0:00.44 /usr/sbin/KernelEventAgent
34 ?? 8:20.72 /usr/libexec/hidd
35 ?? 0:02.14 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/Support/fseventsd
37 ?? 0:01.26 /sbin/dynamic_pager -F /private/var/vm/swapfile
43 ?? 0:00.34 /usr/sbin/blued
44 ?? 0:00.20 autofsd
56 ?? 0:02.78 /System/Library/CoreServices/coreservicesd
57 ?? 12:40.45 /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Resources/WindowServer -daemon
73 ?? 0:00.03 /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/cvmsServ
86 ?? 0:00.64 /usr/sbin/coreaudiod
87 ?? 0:06.37 /sbin/launchd
91 ?? 0:04.86 /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/MacOS/Dock
92 ?? 0:05.95 /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemUIServer.app/Contents/MacOS/SystemUIServer
93 ?? 0:08.51 /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/MacOS/Finder
95 ?? 0:00.01 /usr/sbin/pboard
96 ?? 0:06.02 /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Support/fontd
113 ?? 0:00.74 /usr/libexec/UserEventAgent -l Aqua
120 ?? 0:00.32 /System/Library/CoreServices/AirPort Base Station Agent.app/Contents/MacOS/AirPort Base Station Agent -launchd -allowquit
121 ?? 1:06.83 /Library/.smoke/Refog.app/Contents/Resources/smoke.app/Contents/MacOS/smoke
143 ?? 0:00.26 /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunesHelper -psn_0_57358
146 ?? 0:00.33 /System/Library/Services/AppleSpell.service/Contents/MacOS/AppleSpell -psn_0_61455
1970 ?? 271:30.98 /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox -psn_0_249917
5831 ?? 0:00.28 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Support/mdworker MDSImporterWorker com.apple.Spotlight.ImporterWorker.501
5951 ?? 0:00.66 /Applications/Utilities/System Profiler.app/Contents/MacOS/System Profiler -psn_0_618647
5979 ?? 0:03.20 /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Resources/quicklookd.app/Contents/MacOS/quicklookd
5984 ?? 0:00.27 /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/cvmsComp_x86_64 1
5994 ?? 0:00.29 /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app/Contents/


----------



## misterpotatohead (May 12, 2012)

oh yeah it's OSX 10.6.8


----------

